# Masquerada na dwa gateway'e

## Yatmai

Mam sobie serwerek natujący podsieć no i udało mi się dorobić drugiego wyjścia na świat. Na razie się bawie i testuje różne możliwości no i przyszła mi myśl, by to w końcu jakoś praktycznie zastosować dzieląc ruch między owe dwa gateway'e. Sęk w tym, że cały nat odbywa się w jednej prostej linijce:

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE

```

Czyli przenatowanie wszystkiego z lokala na wan, domyślam się, że tam gdzie na serwerku wskazuje route add default gw bo jak wpisałem do tablicy routingu wp.pl przez to drugie wyjście na świat to na onet.pl połączenia szyły przez jedno wyjście a na wp.pl przez drugie.

Tylko po ipkach troche bez sensu to dzielić. Już lepszy byłby podział z jednego kompa tu, z drugiego tam, ew. po portach www, ftp na pierwsze wyjście, p2p, gry na drugie tylko jak przerobić tą magiczną linijkę by wprowadzić jakiś podział ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Core

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Już lepszy byłby podział z jednego kompa tu, z drugiego tam, ew. po portach www, ftp na pierwsze wyjście, p2p, gry na drugie tylko jak przerobić tą magiczną linijkę by wprowadzić jakiś podział ? 

 

Witam!

A nie mógłbyś tego zrealizować na SNAT zamiast na Masquerade? Wtedy miałbyś możliwość podania IP z którego to ma wychodzić i mógłbyś zastosować jakieś kryteria.

Strzelam, nie testowałem tego :/

----------

## Yatmai

No nie upieram się przy tym rozwiązaniu. To mi chodzi od lat, ale wszystko ewoluuje i dopuszczam myśl że kiedyś mi ta regułka nie wystarczy  :Wink: 

----------

## Core

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to=$IP2

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dport 22 -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to=$IP3

U mnie to zdaje egzamin  :Smile:  Działa tak jak powinno... Ale głowe bym dał sobie uciąć, że widziałem jakieś reguły opierające się na iproute2

które pozwoliły zrobić w bardzo prosty sposób load balancing pomiędzy dwoma ISP :/

EDIT: Oooo znalazłem :>

http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/networking/lartc/pl/x271.html

----------

## Yatmai

Chyba mnie nie lubi. Jak podmienie linijkę na masqueradzie na Twoją o snat to przestaje działać. No chyba, że nie mogę wywalić --dport ale wtedy nie bardzo jak mam sprawdzić którędy dochodzi  :Wink: 

W kernelu sprawdzałem, jest nat wkompilowany

----------

## timor

Z tego co wiem to jest coś takiego jak dynamiczny routing, który właśnie pozwala na zrównoważone wykorzystanie kilku łącz. Więc spróbuj google -> dynamic routing i daj znać co znajdziesz  :Smile: 

----------

